# Katie is in the house!



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a sweetheart. I am sure with love she will perk up and learn to play and have fun.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh wow, congratulations! And thank you for taking in a sweetheart of a dog who needs to feel real love and feel real joy!
I'm sure in a few weeks you'll see a dog that is much more excited about life when she realizes how comfy and fun it can be. (not suggesting that she was mistreated either, just perhaps not really part of a family) I rescued a 12 year old rabbit that had never been out of it's cage to run and hop and thump. The joy that she expressed in the days when she learned about feeling safe and free still bring tears to my eyes.

She looks lovely and I'm sure will do very well in your family. Everything is new for her but she looks like a total love!!!

Please keep us posted on her progress!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats she sounds like a sweetheart! Golden are so smart I'm sure she will learn commands and learn how to play in no time.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations on your new girl. This is all new to her and she's going thru a huge adjustment. If she's snuggling up against you on the floor she's on her way - give her time and you'll see her blossom.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow she's beautiful


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! She will come out of her shell as she learns to trust you and feel safe. A routine helps immensely with a rescue. You will get so much love from her. Give her time


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Making herself at home.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Katie is beautiful, what a sweetheart.
She looks so happy. 

Give her sometime to settle in and adjust, she will become a totally different girl. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures, they're great.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your new pup Katie! She is beautiful and look at how she smiles when being patted on the head. For previously having been an outside dog, it looks like she is getting accustomed to being an indoor doggie real fast! 

I am very sorry for the loss of your velcro dog, Sam. While Katie cannot replace him, Sam would be so pleased that you are opening your home and heart to another goldie.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

You all look so happy! You are a great match.

In dog class, one of things people want most is for their dogs to play. It's always seems odd to me, because Casper loves to play! One of the things they had us do was pull a toy on a string. That gets lots of dogs interested. Since she likes petting and leaning on you, maybe she would like games like weaving between your legs. Casper likes going through our legs and also slamming his back end into us. I think it's called a body check? Then he spins around and does it again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Sam, but I am glad you opened your heart and welcomed Katie into your home. She is beautiful, love her curls. Wish you have many happy years together with sweet Katie.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

This sounds like the very same story of my rescued boy Charlie. He too was an outside dog, overweight, heavy panting after short walks, afraid of stairs and shadows in the house, and no idea how to play!!

It DOES get better, but you have to be patient. We almost expected it to be fine within a week or two, but honestly, its taken a number of months. Its so very worth it though. Our Charlie still gets tired much quicker than our other dog, but he lost the extra weight very quickly. He also finally learned to play after just standing there being nudged for weeks, and now loves to wrestle just as much as his brother.

He is FAR more loving that his brother though, as if he really really appreciates being allowed onto the couch to snuggle up next to us. Its the most heart-warming thing, and 10 months on I still get butterflies about how affectionate and kind he is.

He still likes sitting out in the garden more than our other dog, but he comes in and relaxes on the couch just as often. Things will get easier I promise. Well done you for rescuing her, I bet she'll show you her appreciation every single day.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Harley was an outside dog when we got him free to a good home. He quickly became a snuggler but did not really play except with balls. We have had him a year now and he has only recently started to initiate play with us. He will pick up one of his stuffies and prance around with it, then jump onto the sofa with us and we throw the stuffy and he races after it, then takes it over to his mat and beats hell out of it and then jumps back on the sofa for us to start all over. It is so funny and we love to see him play. I don't think he had toys before. DJdogman is so right - you expect the changes to be quick but it takes longer than you think but so rewarding.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Katie looks so very happy. Congratulations 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Congratulations on adopting Katie! She sure is a BEAUTIFUL girl and it sure looks like she is HOME!!! Lots of things you said about her remind me of the girl we adopted, Smooch, many years ago-she brought us so much joy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> Earlier this Spring, our velcro dog Sam crossed the bridge, felled by cancer. It crushed us. He was our closest companion.
> Now, preparing to move on, we arranged for home visits from local Golden rescues. We were contacted by one last week. They had a 3 or 4 year old curly Red female. She still needed to be spayed and requires an eye fix, both of which would be handled by the agency, but they did ask us to foster her during the processes with an option to adopt.
> So, now Katie has joined our home! It's hard, honestly, as we keep seeing the ghost of Sam everywhere. And of course, she doesn't act like him.
> Her history is a bit muddled; she is in decent health, but about 10 pounds overweight. Possibly never got shots, no one knows. She was an outdoor dog, not mis-treated but probably not super well taken care of. She doesn’t know her name or any basic commands. The first night, she didn't know how to go up or down stairs! We've only had her for four days, but have had progress in these areas. We are working on skills with her. Finally got her used to crating...she battled the first night!
> ...


When we adopted our Smooch many years ago, her name was Bedlam. My hubby said let's give her a name she can grow into. It took him a year to train her to walk on a leash. We also don't think she ever played before-she was picked up as a stray. Smooch was very affectionate, like Katie. Hug her and brush her, if she likes it. Smooch loved to be brushed! I agree with Jennretz that she will blossom!! 

*Here is a picture of our Smooch and Snboear-both at the Bridge.*


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Such thoughtful responses! Thank you all! Very encouraging.

We are one week in, so far. Katie has eye surgery this morning (inverted lid)...hopefully that will be mostly simple. Then in two weeks, spaying. 

She barked! We never heard her before...it's a sign she is adopting (and adapting) to us. She is just beginning to look up when we call her name.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Will pray for Katie's surgery today! She would probably need to wear a cone, so she won't sratch her eye! My Smooch hated them!
I agree the bark is progress-you will see her grow more attached to you guys, one day at a time. We heard that our girl Smooch was picked up as a stray, so it is very likely she was an outside dog. The foster had her a few weeks. She immediately adapted to living inside, and never had an accident in the house. She was TERRIFIED of the vacuum, thunderstorms and luod noises.

I bet SAM is happy you got Katie!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Katie's surgery goes well, wishing her a speedy recovery. 

She will make progress with each day and before you know it, everything will fall into place and it will seem like Katie has always been with you. 

I believe Sam is happy to see you have opened your heart and home to Katie.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Checking in on Katie!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Surgery went well, she had both eyes done (no, not LASIK! She also wonders if we got her Botox...silly dog). The lids were turned in and it causes irritation so they shave off some skin to reform. While it's possible that a touch more might have to be done, the vet feels we'll probably be okay. 

Yes, Katie has the dreaded cone! sigh....two weeks of this. Then it will come off, we get a short break and then spay and more cone. Poor dog, I feel awful for her. 

She is in the crate now, resting. Instead of having her come upstairs to sleep as usual, we'll probably have her stay put. 

Officially, we are still fostering and won't adopt until after everything is completed. I'd guess end of August for sure. Good news....vet says she lost a little weight, just in the week we've had her. The twice a day walks are working.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad surgery went well and Katie is doing great in her new home, she seem like very smart girl! And beautiful too!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for rescuing, giving her a chance, Katie is a gorgeous pup. Both of my rescues started out 'quiet', unsure of the changes in their lives that had just taken place. Once they settled in, started believing they were here to stay, the mystery of 'who' they were began to unfold. True treasures, both of them are truly amazing dogs!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats and your doing a wonderful thing. I'm sure with time, Katie will come around. She gorgeous


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> Surgery went well, she had both eyes done (no, not LASIK! She also wonders if we got her Botox...silly dog). The lids were turned in and it causes irritation so they shave off some skin to reform. While it's possible that a touch more might have to be done, the vet feels we'll probably be okay.
> 
> Yes, Katie has the dreaded cone! sigh....two weeks of this. Then it will come off, we get a short break and then spay and more cone. Poor dog, I feel awful for her.
> 
> ...


So glad Katie's surgery went well. I will pray to the two weeks go quickly with the cone. As much as the HATE it, it is so necessary-I learned the hard way. Tell Katie she doesn't need any botox! That's great she already lost weight!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

How is Katie doing?


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

She is doing okay, thanks Karen! She is adapting to the cone, though she still goes around corners a bit too close to the wall and whacks them. She lets us take it off and on for easier meals. 

Biggest problem? Katie LOVES to be petted, she can't get enough. We like that, but when she throws herself at us, the extended plastic of the cone is ripping our skin off! If we go from room to room, she follows closely and then the back of our legs is getting shredded! 

Interestingly, the cone acts like a giant hearing aid so every sound is magnified. She reacts to the smallest thing.

Also, she wants to know if the cone will allow her to pick up HBO and Showtime!

We return to the vet on the 17th for follow up, then we have we have the spay to be scheduled, so lots of cone time still to come.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh I remember being wacked and scratched by the cone. What I did to one of the cones we had that did not have a nice rubber edging (I kept that one for all future vet visits), is to put some gray tape around the edge and fold it over. This way it at least you do not have the sharp edge of the plastic. Good luck with your girl!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Gray tape....that's an outstanding idea! I'm going to try this tonight. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

We bought a soft cone that was wonderful. You can toss it in the washing machine too. It was much gentler on Bo because he kept bumping into things before.

Contech ProCone Soft Recovery Collar at PETCO

I've enjoyed reading this thread.. looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> She is doing okay, thanks Karen! She is adapting to the cone, though she still goes around corners a bit too close to the wall and whacks them. She lets us take it off and on for easier meals.
> 
> Biggest problem? Katie LOVES to be petted, she can't get enough. We like that, but when she throws herself at us, the extended plastic of the cone is ripping our skin off! If we go from room to room, she follows closely and then the back of our legs is getting shredded!
> 
> ...


'

I'm laughing out loud about your comments on HBO and Showtime! Brings back memories of my dear Smooch, ramming the back of my legs and the wall!! Maybe a soft cone would work for her, don't think it would have for Smooch! That is so endearing to me, that Katie loves to be petted!! Does she like to be brushed, too??


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the link. That looks awesome!! We have to track down one of these. 




Bosn'sMom said:


> We bought a soft cone that was wonderful. You can toss it in the washing machine too. It was much gentler on Bo because he kept bumping into things before.
> 
> Contech ProCone Soft Recovery Collar at PETCO
> 
> I've enjoyed reading this thread.. looking forward to more updates!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

We haven't tried brushing her yet. My wife was a bit reluctant as the bristles still have a lot of Sam's fur stuck on them. Brings up some emotion for us. 




Karen519 said:


> '
> 
> I'm laughing out loud about your comments on HBO and Showtime! Brings back memories of my dear Smooch, ramming the back of my legs and the wall!! Maybe a soft cone would work for her, don't think it would have for Smooch! That is so endearing to me, that Katie loves to be petted!! Does she like to be brushed, too??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Understand*



nesdog said:


> We haven't tried brushing her yet. My wife was a bit reluctant as the bristles still have a lot of Sam's fur stuck on them. Brings up some emotion for us.


I understand. Maybe Katie needs her own brush!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Tomorrow will be two weeks since Katie came to our home. She seems more comfortable now, and we've left her for an hour or two at a time without crating. So far, so good. She has adjusted to life in the cone zone. We have one more week until we see the vet.

On the other side, as she got more at ease, her leash walking has become less controlled. She is friendly, but pulls and jumps at times. She can sit on command at home, or at corners during the stroll. She seems to need a lot of work, which is hard for us after having a dog that was past all of this. Will have to look for a trainer now, who we hope can calm her down and create a better situation. sigh.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Katie is getting more comfortable with her new home. Understand so well about brush and walking challenges could be very tough after loosing a perfect one. It takes time and lots of patient but I know you will find the way to get there as you already love her so much. Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nesdog*



nesdog said:


> Tomorrow will be two weeks since Katie came to our home. She seems more comfortable now, and we've left her for an hour or two at a time without crating. So far, so good. She has adjusted to life in the cone zone. We have one more week until we see the vet.
> 
> On the other side, as she got more at ease, her leash walking has become less controlled. She is friendly, but pulls and jumps at times. She can sit on command at home, or at corners during the stroll. She seems to need a lot of work, which is hard for us after having a dog that was past all of this. Will have to look for a trainer now, who we hope can calm her down and create a better situation. sigh.....


So glad she is more comforable now. Have you tried using the easy walk harness for her? It's called Easy Walk Harness by PetSafe.
My neighbor has two Goldens and uses it for both of them.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw this thread and went through it. I think it's great that you are adopting a rescue and it sounds like Katie has come a long way. Good luck with her surgeries. She's a very pretty girl.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Next Monday, she goes back to the vet for the eye re-check, then a week later the spay. This seems endless! Meantime, we can't get her to the vet in the morning as we work, but the rescue actually has volunteers to transport her....bless you, rescue people!

We've been trying to get some info on training....anyone have a handle on costs? I know PetSmart is about $120 for 6 weeks of group classes. We have had quotes up to $500 for 5 private 90 minute sessions at our house. There is a 3 week all day program locally but I bet it's a fortune. Don't know which direction to go in for this. 

We really want to get Katie well trained. I guess we can't even start formally until after the spay recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> Next Monday, she goes back to the vet for the eye re-check, then a week later the spay. This seems endless! Meantime, we can't get her to the vet in the morning as we work, but the rescue actually has volunteers to transport her....bless you, rescue people!
> 
> We've been trying to get some info on training....anyone have a handle on costs? I know PetSmart is about $120 for 6 weeks of group classes. We have had quotes up to $500 for 5 private 90 minute sessions at our house. There is a 3 week all day program locally but I bet it's a fortune. Don't know which direction to go in for this.
> 
> We really want to get Katie well trained. I guess we can't even start formally until after the spay recovery.


That is wonderful someone from the rescue will take Katie to the vet. I agree, you can't really do anything about the training until after she has recovered from the spay. Did you see my post on the prior page on the Easy Walk Harness by PetSafe? We never took our Smooch to training classes, but jut walked her everyday. We once had a 90 minute training session at the trainer's home, to stop her from jumping up and greeting people. It was well worth the money. She told up to put about an inch of pennies in an empty plastic Coke bottle and give it a few quick shakes, when Smooch jumped up. When we would do this, it would startle her and she would stop the behavior and sit. When she was sitting we would praise her and give her a treat. We did this everytime someone came to the door. It worked!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> Next Monday, she goes back to the vet for the eye re-check, then a week later the spay. This seems endless! Meantime, we can't get her to the vet in the morning as we work, but the rescue actually has volunteers to transport her....bless you, rescue people!
> 
> We've been trying to get some info on training....anyone have a handle on costs? I know PetSmart is about $120 for 6 weeks of group classes. We have had quotes up to $500 for 5 private 90 minute sessions at our house. There is a 3 week all day program locally but I bet it's a fortune. Don't know which direction to go in for this.
> 
> We really want to get Katie well trained. I guess we can't even start formally until after the spay recovery.


That is wonderful someone from the rescue will take Katie to the vet. I agree, you can't really do anything about the training until after she has recovered from the spay. Did you see my post on the prior page on the Easy Walk Harness by PetSafe? We never took our Smooch, who was 16 months old, when we adopted her, to training classes. We just walked her everyday. We once had a 90 minute training session at the trainer's home, to stop her from jumping up and greeting people. It was well worth the money. She told up to put about an inch of pennies in an empty plastic Coke bottle and give it a few quick shakes, when Smooch jumped up. When we would do this, it would startle her and she would stop the behavior and sit. When she was sitting we would praise her and give her a treat. We did this everytime someone came to the door. It worked!!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

We never did a huge amount of training for our last two dogs, just basics, but this time, we really want to get this right. Knowing that we can call her and she will come, being able to go hiking or to the beach off-leash, etc. So it's important to us to come up with a plan. 

Doesn't help that she isn't treat motivated at this point, first time we've seen this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nesdog*



nesdog said:


> We never did a huge amount of training for our last two dogs, just basics, but this time, we really want to get this right. Knowing that we can call her and she will come, being able to go hiking or to the beach off-leash, etc. So it's important to us to come up with a plan.
> 
> Doesn't help that she isn't treat motivated at this point, first time we've seen this!


Good for you-I bet Katie will train easily!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

How is sweet Katie doing?


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome Katie. She looks very happy in her new home. Wishing you much happiness.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Yesterday was four weeks since we picked up Katie. She had a good follow-up from the vet for her eye surgery. We can really see the difference...she doesn't squint any longer. 

Today, she returns to the vet for spaying. Sorry to have to put her through these things but hoping she will recover quickly. 

Meantime, we have a trainer coming next week to evaluate and give us a hand with her. Haven't figured out how to play with her....doesn't chase anything, except squirrels and lizards! Mostly, she is very content to mush her body up against us and get a rubdown.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Okay, this is reallllly odd! Got a call from the vet. After shaving Katie as prep, he found a scar! It appears she is already fixed! He is running some tests to confirm. Being a rescue, there isn't always history on the dogs so no one knew.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

nesdog said:


> Next Monday, she goes back to the vet for the eye re-check, then a week later the spay. This seems endless! Meantime, we can't get her to the vet in the morning as we work, but the rescue actually has volunteers to transport her....bless you, rescue people!
> 
> We've been trying to get some info on training....anyone have a handle on costs? I know PetSmart is about $120 for 6 weeks of group classes. We have had quotes up to $500 for 5 private 90 minute sessions at our house. There is a 3 week all day program locally but I bet it's a fortune. Don't know which direction to go in for this.
> 
> We really want to get Katie well trained. I guess we can't even start formally until after the spay recovery.



I would check with the Rescue group, they may have a volunteer that is a Trainer and would be willing to work with you and Katie. Or they may have a trainer they use or can recommend.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I would check with the Rescue group, they may have a volunteer that is a Trainer and would be willing to work with you and Katie. Or they may have a trainer they use or can recommend.


 They do have a trainer...she was actually the one who had Katie for a few days before we picked her up. Unfortunately, her schedule was pretty packed. She was a big help in the first day or two when we got our goldie home.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just catching back up. Hope she is healing well. For my rescue Charlie, it has taken about a year before he felt really comfortable in initiating play. Sometimes he's downright naughty and I have to address it, but I don't want to because he's feeling safe enough to be naughty.

And the love you will get. Somebody posted this in another thread, but the rescue is a love you dog. My other dog is a love me dog. Charlie is the most affectionate boy I could ask for

You are in for a very rewarding experience.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

On the training front, let her be your guide. I learned that lesson the hard way with Charlie. How anxious is she? If not anxious, group setting might be fine. If anxious, it may be too overwhelming for her. It's important to take it at their pace. I tried to force it through and ended up with a shut down dog very quickly. Taking a step back was best thing I ever did.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nesdog*



nesdog said:


> They do have a trainer...she was actually the one who had Katie for a few days before we picked her up. Unfortunately, her schedule was pretty packed. She was a big help in the first day or two when we got our goldie home.


Kisses to Katie and you!! Maybe the trainer has somebody else she can recommend to you, or someone on this forum lives near you and has someone to recommend.

Did the vet find out that Katie had been fixed before? That would be nice!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

The vet did some blood work to check hormone levels that would indicate if she was already spayed. We are still waiting on the results. 

We lined up a trainer for next week who works with our local animal shelter. He also has done some work with Cesar Milan (who is local to Socal). He comes to evaluate Katie first and then comes up with a plan. We hear pretty good things about him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> The vet did some blood work to check hormone levels that would indicate if she was already spayed. We are still waiting on the results.
> 
> We lined up a trainer for next week who works with our local animal shelter. He also has done some work with Cesar Milan (who is local to Socal). He comes to evaluate Katie first and then comes up with a plan. We hear pretty good things about him.


That's great about the trainer. I'm sure Katie will benefit.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

She got her first bath today! Very softy now....

It's boiling here in Socal, with temps near the century mark. 

She was thinking "Hmm, I wonder if it's too hot outside to chase squirrels?"


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She's such a pretty girl. A bath is always one of the first things to do when I get a new rescue. A combination of washing away their past but to also help them feel, look, and smell better. My last one came to me smelling heavily of the cleanser that the housekeeper used in her last home. It was horrible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*



nesdog said:


> She got her first bath today! Very softy now....
> 
> It's boiling here in Socal, with temps near the century mark.
> 
> She was thinking "Hmm, I wonder if it's too hot outside to chase squirrels?"


She is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> She is just gorgeous!!!


 Katie thanks you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie reminds me of my girl, Smooch! She was the sweetest dog!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

oh good grief......so we had this blood work done to confirm whether Katie is spayed or not. Took a week for results which are...."indeterminate". Huh? They don't actually know. So they want more blood draw this week. We suggested they take an x-ray! See if she has any innerds!

We can't officially adopt her until after this is settled. 

Meantime, in a few hours, we get our first evaluation with a trainer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*nesdog*



nesdog said:


> oh good grief......so we had this blood work done to confirm whether Katie is spayed or not. Took a week for results which are...."indeterminate". Huh? They don't actually know. So they want more blood draw this week. We suggested they take an x-ray! See if she has any innerds!
> 
> We can't officially adopt her until after this is settled.
> 
> Meantime, in a few hours, we get our first evaluation with a trainer.


How bizarre. Let us know how the trainer goes and the other blood test!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Just checking in on Katie!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Just checking in on Katie!


 Thank you! 

Still waiting on the second blood test. 

Trainer came for eval. We booked five sessions for two weeks from now. Lots to work on. We switched from collar to harness and different leash based on his recommendations.

She woofed! at the pest control guy this week, first time.

Temps in triple digits this week here. I might take her to my mom's pool. (but will watch she knows where the steps are)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Still waiting on the second blood test.
> 
> ...


That is something that Katie actually woofed!! She must be feeling comfortable! Keep us posted on all of her sessions. Where do you live that it's so hot. When we first let Tonka and Tucker swim, we got life jackets for them from Outward Hound.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Where do you live that it's so hot. When we first let Tonka and Tucker swim, we got life jackets for them from Outward Hound.


 We live in SoCal. In the middle of an intense heat wave at the moment. We are only 15 miles from the beach so we can always cool down there.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Nights continue to be in the 80's. Been going to my mom's pool to swim under the stars....haven't brought Katie yet.

We got the results of the blood work.....she is spayed! So now they just have to get the paperwork done and we can officially adopt her! Not sure when that will happen. She has been with us for 6-1/2 weeks so far....


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

I took Katie out last night for a walk, first time I've done so as my wife has handled the job so far. Wow, eye opening. I couldn't believe how much she pulled. Way more than I realized. We have the trainer set up for next week, but I wish it was sooner. Honestly, a little scary thinking what happens if she isn't really trainable?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> I took Katie out last night for a walk, first time I've done so as my wife has handled the job so far. Wow, eye opening. I couldn't believe how much she pulled. Way more than I realized. We have the trainer set up for next week, but I wish it was sooner. Honestly, a little scary thinking what happens if she isn't really trainable?


Nesdog: My neighbor walks two Goldens using the Easy Walk Harness on each of them. It is amazing!

PetSafe Easy Walk Red & Black Dog Harness, X-Large


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Last night, we started working on the 'come' command. We each had cheese (Katie loves her slices) and did the back and forth technique as we sat across from each other. It was fun, boy did she zoom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nesdo*

So glad to read she is spayed and that she responded to her training!!
Did you see my post on Page 7, the page before this, about the Petsafe Easy Walk Harness!?
They say it's wonderful!!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes, Karen, saw your post. We have a pretty similar harness, having now opted to drop the one we used with Sam.

Katie: "Think I'll just lay here and wait to be petted."


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie is just a beautiful girl!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Had our first training session yesterday with Rob, who comes highly recommended. 

It was really something. Katie has been hard to walk, always pulling, leaping ahead. This was our highest priority item. 

We met at a local park. Rob placed her on a long lead (realllly long) and away we went. He allowed her to sniff and explore, guiding her only in the general direction we were going. She pulled somewhat towards another dog but quickly returned. 

We went into a baseball field, fully fenced. He took her off the leash and just let her go. She first hung with us, and then began to check out the entire area, always looking back at us. We just let her wander. Eventually, she came to us. 

We then did a session of 'follow us'. Walking in one direction until she got in front of us. When that happened, we immediately turned. After a while, she got in tune with our group. 

A couple of times, she saw a dog on the other side of the fence and went quickly to investigate. Not much to report there. 

We set up a triangle and performed "Katie, come!" commands, rewarding with praise and treats. She was okay on these but needs lots of work.

A few other exercises and 90 minutes flew by!

Our homework is to do all of the above again until we meet with Rob again next week. 

It was really fun watching her off leash and beginning to learn some strategies. My wife picked up a few hints that helped her with this morning's walk.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> Had our first training session yesterday with Rob, who comes highly recommended.
> 
> It was really something. Katie has been hard to walk, always pulling, leaping ahead. This was our highest priority item.
> 
> ...


Sounds good! Let us know how the next session goes. Kisses to Katie!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for asking!

Second session had Robb bringing Katie to meet horses, ducks and others through a fence. She was on a 50' long line and did reasonably okay. He is trying to reduce her overwhelming excitement and leash pulling at everything.

The next day, we went to the same park ourselves and it was a disaster. She yanked us off our feet, and showed us what complete amateurs we are. Frankly, we were totally depressed and very pessimistic that we will ever be able to walk Katie normally. It was horrible.

We e-mailed Robb who called us immediately. He came over and spent time in our cul de sac working on loose leash activities; 'watch me', 'heel', various things....we felt we at least had something to work on that might help us. We've been practicing daily. Still doesn't translate on the walk yet but it takes time. 

Today, we have our third session. We have never had to work this much with any of our previous dogs. When we see neighbors walking their animals nicely by their sides, we are envious.

We did buy a couple of wearable treat bags to use when training. Way better than our pockets! We feel so official now!

Katie has learned her name (given new by the rescue) and is doing better all around; she now comes more often when called, can sit on command (mostly when not excited). She is respectful when we are eating, and greets us at the door. She craves being petted.....but then again, who doesn't?

We took her to a local doggy camp this week for the first time. They have a beach entry swimming pool, but she skipped it. She mostly was aloof with the other dogs as I think she felt somewhat intimidated, but she was not aggressive in any manner, which is great. We'll take her back again later this week and see how she does.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Your Kate sounds similar to Emma, a (2-3 yr old?) black lab female we adopted in 2007. Found wondering, emaciated, ribs showing, & had recent litter of pups. She was resource protective always very nervous.. We (she & I)went to obedience school & within 6 months she was a new dog. She too always wanted attention, petting. She'd put her head on my thigh, muzzle under my hand & sigh when I stroked her head. She became a trusting loving gentle girl. 
Walks took some work. The loose leash training helped big time. 
Unfortunately we lost her to cancer in 2012.

Mike D


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear you lost her, that's awful.

Thanks for your response. Gives me a bit of hope that we can get everything working well. 



mddolson said:


> Your Kate sounds similar to Emma, a (2-3 yr old?) black lab female we adopted in 2007. Found wondering, emaciated, ribs showing, & had recent litter of pups. She was resource protective always very nervous.. We (she & I)went to obedience school & within 6 months she was a new dog. She too always wanted attention, petting. She'd put her head on my thigh, muzzle under my hand & sigh when I stroked her head. She became a trusting loving gentle girl.
> Walks took some work. The loose leash training helped big time.
> Unfortunately we lost her to cancer in 2012.
> 
> Mike D


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

She looks so happy! Congrats on your addition!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Fourth session this evening, at a local park. Robb took her on our 20' line and we walked along a horse trail, Katie smelling everything. A few times, she pulled hard. He mostly just pulled her back a bit but let her smell or investigate. 

There are huge packs of ducks in this park. We took Katie to the ducks, approaching and backing off, repeat multiple times. Just letting her learn. Funny, she didn't pull all that much, as we thought she would. 

There is a decorative stream there. Robb had Katie cross a few times and she did pretty well. She went to the large pond and pulled towards some floating ducks....splash! She found it was much deeper than the stream! Fully immersed, she came out soaking wet. First time we've seen her like that. She didn't seem bothered at all and later crossed the river several times on the lead with no hesitation. Thank goodness we had purchased a waterproof back seat cover already!

Next time we start working on loose leash walking, which is our big button issue. Will be glad to see if we are making some progress. 

Back to day camp this weekend for more socializing.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

nesdog said:


> Sorry to hear you lost her, that's awful.
> 
> Thanks for your response. Gives me a bit of hope that we can get everything working well.


Thank you for comment, much appreciated. Life doesn't seem fair sometimes. 
I should add some detail on the loose leash training. We had very little success at first. 
So don't be afraid to experiment. 
We didn't know Emma's history so we tried a number of things, std collar & leash, gentle leader, haulty, & harness.
She continued to lunge & pull. A prong collar was suggested, & I didn't like the idea. So out of desperation, I pulled out a choker chain left over from our husky (Romeo) years. 
Well it was as if someone flipped a switch. Emma immediately responded & positively. Clearly she had been trained old school at some point in her life. 
She stopped pulling, & our walks became a pleasure for both of us. Every time I'd picked up the leash she'd drop her but to the floor, in her sit stay, ready to go.

regards

Mike D


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Katie enjoying her time at day camp.
"What time is Arts and Crafts?"


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She's such a pretty girl. The more you work with her, the better she'll become. Your trainer will help you find which methods works better for the both of you. You need a lot of patience and consistency. Looking at her, she reminds me of my youngest girl (2 yrs old).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen:

Katie is just stunning! You should frame that 1st picture!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> Fourth session this evening, at a local park. Robb took her on our 20' line and we walked along a horse trail, Katie smelling everything. A few times, she pulled hard. He mostly just pulled her back a bit but let her smell or investigate.
> 
> There are huge packs of ducks in this park. We took Katie to the ducks, approaching and backing off, repeat multiple times. Just letting her learn. Funny, she didn't pull all that much, as we thought she would.
> 
> ...


Look at all THE WONDERFUL things Katie is experiencing and learning because of you. I'm sure the loose leash walking will become a reality with your dedication!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

How is sweet Katie! Love those pictures!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> How is sweet Katie! Love those pictures!


 Doing okay, thanks! 

We have been working hard on clicker training. We have discovered that she loves turkey...aha! a good, high value treat.

We started out with the work on our dead end street and now have progressed to doing so on walks in our neighborhood. She still pulls like crazy so lots of frustration with that. I'm trying "Find it", tossing treats to the grass to see if we can change her pulling when seeing another dog or bunny.

We do some training in the house as well and she is much better with that....no distractions. 

We have a ball with holes in it for her. She never played with it before...now I fill it with Zuks treats and she chases it. When she comes to me (well, when I go to her.....) I push some of the nuggets out for her to get as a reward. 

Today, she will be going to camp for a few hours.
Yesterday, she actually barked at someone.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I love these Katie updates. You guys are doing so well with her. She is a beautiful dog. I am so glad that she is with you. You are putting in a lot of effort.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> I love these Katie updates. You guys are doing so well with her. She is a beautiful dog. I am so glad that she is with you. You are putting in a lot of effort.


 Thank you, that's very sweet of you to say!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



nesdog said:


> Doing okay, thanks!
> 
> We have been working hard on clicker training. We have discovered that she loves turkey...aha! a good, high value treat.
> 
> ...


You are WORKING so hard with Katie and it is showing results! We did clicker training with our rescue girl, Smooch. Have you tried the Pet Safe walking harness. My neighbor uses this on her two Golden Rets., and is able to walk both of them with ease! We tried it, but our Tonka didn't like it. Tucker did well with it. They also sell them at Petsmart and Petco. You would need the large or x-large I'm sure; the link I attached says petite.

PetSafe Easy Walk Red & Black Dog Harness, Petite


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

nesdog said:


> Earlier this Spring, our velcro dog Sam crossed the bridge, felled by cancer. It crushed us. He was our closest companion.
> Now, preparing to move on, we arranged for home visits from local Golden rescues. We were contacted by one last week. They had a 3 or 4 year old curly Red female. She still needed to be spayed and requires an eye fix, both of which would be handled by the agency, but they did ask us to foster her during the processes with an option to adopt.
> So, now Katie has joined our home! It's hard, honestly, as we keep seeing the ghost of Sam everywhere. And of course, she doesn't act like him.
> Her history is a bit muddled; she is in decent health, but about 10 pounds overweight. Possibly never got shots, no one knows. She was an outdoor dog, not mis-treated but probably not super well taken care of. She doesn’t know her name or any basic commands. The first night, she didn't know how to go up or down stairs! We've only had her for four days, but have had progress in these areas. We are working on skills with her. Finally got her used to crating...she battled the first night!
> ...


With your love which is also foreign to her..she will blossom! What a great thing you have done!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, she survived her first earthquake!

This morning, at 4:05 am, we had a little shaker; 3.3 centered about five miles away. Just a quick jolt to the house, nothing of huge interest. Here in Socal, that's not even worthy of dinner conversation! 

Katie looked up, walked around for a moment and then, because she is such a giver, decided to come over to the bed and present herself, saying "well, if you guys are a little scared, you can pet me until you calm down."

Such a nice dog.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

You RESCUED Katie, and now she is rescuing you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good girl Katie, she's such a special girl.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

What an up and down adventure with her! 

We continue our training sessions with her, on the street, on walks, in the house and the yard. Without distractions, she does pretty well. 

We took her to the day camp last Saturday. She gets along okay, but doesn't play a lot. Staff told us she is warming up a bit to the other dogs....lots of them in there so she may be overwhelmed. But she isn't aggressive at all. 

When we picked her up, she spotted 4 dogs in the waiting area and just pulled like crazy, yanking us around. We got her to the parking lot and she was tough to handle. Wow...that was depressing. 

Then, this morning she did a great walk with my wife, paying attention, etc. Really, it's the wife who is doing most of the work and should get the praise! ("Here, dear, have a Zuke's!").

Katie is getting more playful. She will chase a treat ball now, sometimes bring it back, and also a plush pumpkin toy we just picked up. I also gave her a "marginal" bath outside last week and she stood still for all of it. It was marginal 'cause I discovered it's not real easy to wash a dog while bending over and moving around....geez a table would be nice!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm...wonder if we can make a pie out of this pumpkin?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie is just gorgeous-so precious with her pumpkin!
My husband made a grooming table. He bought a blow mold folding table at Home Depot and then covered the top with indoor/outdoor carpeting. 
I admire you and your wife for all you are doing for her. I am SURE she is worth it and she'll love you forever!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She's such a pretty girl and she will continue to fluorish with your love and guidance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

How is Katie doing?


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy Holidays, Karen. Thank you for always remembering us! 

Been an interesting month. We were in complete despair over her seemingly inability to be a really great walker (always pulling) and not being able to meet and greet other dogs well. 

We finished up five sessions with our trainer but were really not happy with the results. His strategy was to get Katie in areas with large distractions in hopes of desensitizing her. She was always over threshold. 

We made the decision to try someone else, and met with a woman who holds Reactive Rover classes, does privates and also boards. She sounded okay on the phone. 

Since she has a few dogs on premises, she was able to evaluate and work with Katie on meet and greet. Of course, Katie zoomed to the other dog, growled, etc. 

But the trainer thinks she isn't especially aggressive, just has never been socialized well. We've been hearing that all along. She can work with Katie without overwhelming her with a bunch of dogs, just one. That's a real plus. 

Even more interesting, she had us switch to a Halti Head Collar. We were using a body harness that the other trainer suggested. 

In just one day, Katie has stopped pulling and today my wife took her on a much longer, normal walk! Wow! If this holds up, half the battle will be tamped down.    

We are really looking forward to seeing if this works and feel we've begun to reap the benefits of our trainer change. And we haven't even started yet!

Meantime, Katie enjoyed her first Thanksgiving with us. And we see her getting more and more comfortable now that she has been 4 months in our home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nesdog*

So happy to hear you like the head collar. How did Katie doe with the other, that's the one my neighbor uses on both of her Goldens and is able to walk them the same time. Glad Katie has a new trainer-sure it will just take time.

Our rescue Tucker and our Tonka, Samoyed, sometimes growl at other dogs. I don't think that always means anything bad. There is a lady on here, Charliethree, that might be able to give you some suggestions. Charliethree is over in the Fostering section and the Golden Retriever Rescue section and is experienced it seems in training and with rescues. Private message her and I'm sure she can help!!


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

Just read this thread all the way through. How wonderful to rescue someone in need! I applaude your courage and selflessness. I wish I had your strength. The loss of my boy Sarge in July has not gotten any easier. His sudden passing has left me empty and unable to give myself to another dog, or even think about it. This is a great story that is ongoing, and again I wish I had your strength. Please keep us updated on Katie's progress. Like the bumper sticker says "who rescued who?"


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarge's dad said:


> Just read this thread all the way through. How wonderful to rescue someone in need! I applaude your courage and selflessness. I wish I had your strength. The loss of my boy Sarge in July has not gotten any easier. His sudden passing has left me empty and unable to give myself to another dog, or even think about it. This is a great story that is ongoing, and again I wish I had your strength. Please keep us updated on Katie's progress. Like the bumper sticker says "who rescued who?"


 Thank you for the note. Katie is our third rescue...

Sorry to hear about Sarge. When we lost Sam it was the most devastating, emotionally taxing experience ever. It really took us a while to stop crying every day. We still think about him a lot so I feel your pain. It will lessen but takes time. When you are ready, you may consider a new friend.

What we discovered is that Katie will never be Sam....she shouldn't be and it's unfair for us to compare the two, although we do. It will be the same for you. Peace and comfort are wished for you....we've all been there so you are not alone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*nesdog*



nesdog said:


> Thank you for the note. Katie is our third rescue...
> 
> Sorry to hear about Sarge. When we lost Sam it was the most devastating, emotionally taxing experience ever. It really took us a while to stop crying every day. We still think about him a lot so I feel your pain. It will lessen but takes time. When you are ready, you may consider a new friend.
> 
> What we discovered is that Katie will never be Sam....she shouldn't be and it's unfair for us to compare the two, although we do. It will be the same for you. Peace and comfort are wished for you....we've all been there so you are not alone.


You are so right. We feel the same way. Ken and I have had three rescues and three dogs from breeders and they are all special and very unique.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just catching up on this thread, bless your hearts for your dedication in working with Katie. Keep in mind that sometimes we expect 'too much', four months is not 'that long', and not long enough, for her to learn all that she needs, and you want her to know, though it sounds like you are doing a fantastic job so far! 
Leash walking skills are the most difficult thing we teach our dogs, they naturally walk at a faster pace than we do, are naturally inclined to 'follow their noses' and want to 'experience the world', seemingly all at one time, this is especially true for a dog who has had limited experience in the 'real world'. The head harness can be very helpful in providing more 'control', but we need to ensure that we are rewarding the behaviors we want them to repeat, lots of praise for keeping a loose leash, frequent food rewards (especially in the early stages) for walking 'with you' and for 'checking in' making eye contact with you along the way.
Teaching and building 'self control' skills, they aren't born with 'self control' but they can learn it, it takes time, can translate to more calm and attentive behavior on walks. Skills such as 'wait' (to eat, go out the door/gate) to attain 'life rewards', rewarding with praise, so she knows she has it right, and gradually increasing duration. Stay in a sit or down - reward while she holds the stay, stop the rewards when given the release cue, start close up, in a quiet location, gradually increase duration, then add distance, and lastly distractions, to help build and reinforce self control. 'Take it',(lots of gentle praise, while she waits for permission to take it), 'Leave it' (start with leave a treat in one hand, reward with praise, occasional treat from the other) then give permission to 'take it'), 'Go to a mat/bed' and stay there until released, (reward for staying on the mat/bed, stop the rewards, when you release). Teaching these skills not only teaches them patience, but helps us to learn to be 'patient' and realistic with our expectations as well. 
I hope that your 'Reactive Rover' trainer works out for Katie, but keep in mind that punishment/corrections are not appropriate, and can make things worse, when working with dogs with fear issues. Lack of socialization or good experiences with other dogs, results in a the dog being fearful, distrustful of the outcome, the 'growl' is an indication of that, when encountering new dogs. It can be improved with controlled exposure to other well socialized dogs, introductions and opportunities to interact with 'safe' dogs, one at a time, before being exposed to more dogs at one time. 

Good luck with Katie, it takes time, patience, and practice, but it won't be long before you will be looking at her and proudly saying 'She is not the same dog, she has come a long ways!'


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks, C3. Some good words there! 

It's true that Katie is already a different dog and is changing all the time. We are already looking forward to our next trainer session tomorrow. Last week she took us into various retail shops (that allow dogs, of course!). It was amazing to see Katie walking around and getting pats from customers and staff without over-reacting.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

2016! Time flies...

Our switch to the new trainer was a positive move for us. We are really getting some good work in each Saturday. 

Our biggest issue continues to be Katie getting over threshold when she sees other dogs. At that point, she wants to meet them so much! She jumps, barks and vibrates! When we do allow her to get closer (in controlled conditions), she gets in the face of the other dog and can cause a ruckus. We think she still needs to learn the rules of social engagement so when she gets rebuffed strongly, that's not necessarily bad.


Over time, she has calmed down somewhat, though. During our training sessions, my wife works with Katie as the trainer brings out other dogs as distractions. Katie is learning how to stay in place, albeit slowly! She still gets pretty excited. During high threshold periods, we are now trying to get her attention through treats....boy is that tough. BTW, anyone used that collar that dispenses citronella as a barking disincentive?

My wife works with her at home as well. One of our current projects is getting her to remain in a down-stay while we eat. She never begs; rather it's because we want to train a skill we can use to take Katie with us to our coffee place! We are providing a nicely filled Kong as incentive. She really likes that!

Overall, progress is being made. She walks on a leash better, and follows commands decently. Kudos to my wife who is really the one doing nearly all of the work....I simpl reap the benefits.

Katie loves to be petted and we indulge her (and ourselves) all the time. She is a sweetheart. When I bring the brush over, she is ready for her spa treatment!

When the weather warms up again in April, will introduce her to my mom's pool. That should be fun.


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

I got a bath this week! I'm very softy and smell wonderful!

Had our first real vet check since we got Katie in early August. (she saw vet during various medical procedures early on while we were still fostering her.) She lost 13 pounds and is looking nice and lean and fit. She probably never got walked previously and her diet is likely much improved.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have never, and would never put a citronella spray collar on any dog., if you are considering using one, you may want to read the following article.

https://awesomedogs.wordpress.com/2...n-pesticides-booze-and-refrigeration-coolant/


Aside from what is in it, 'stopping' the barking does not resolve the 'reason' for the barking. If she is barking in excitement/ has lost her self-control - wanting to greet the other dog, she is over threshold, cannot 'think' or learn, she is too close to the other dog, and needs to be further away. while she learns the skills she needs to behave more appropriately.

The book : Feisty Fido by Patricia B McConnell, may be helpful to you.

Keep in mind that the more often our dogs repeat/rehearse the inappropriate/unwanted (by us) behaviours the more 'engrained' those behaviors become, and the harder they are to change.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's really beautiful, looks like she has settled in very nicely with you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She is a very pretty dog! Glad she is learning to trust you


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll check out the book and link. Thanks for the info! 





Charliethree said:


> I have never, and would never put a citronella spray collar on any dog., if you are considering using one, you may want to read the following article.
> 
> https://awesomedogs.wordpress.com/2...n-pesticides-booze-and-refrigeration-coolant/
> 
> ...


----------

